# Bear Recurve - The boss says I can get just one, which one



## rmansberger (Feb 9, 2016)

I have been granted the selection for a new Bear Recurve, the problem is the choices. Grizzly, Super Grizzly, Kodiak, Super Kodiak, or Bear Takedown. I don't really understand the subtle difference between a Grizzly and a Super Grizzly, same with the Kodiak and Super Kodiak. The Takedown stands by itself as what I gather was Mr. Bear's bow of choice. 

I have two older Bear recurves, a Kodiak and a Kodiak Hunter, but was advised that after 40 years they would be better off not to be used. 

A decision like this is like what prom queen do you take to the dance, they are all beautiful. If anyone can shed some light on what are some of the highlights of each and especially is anyone has had a chance to shoot them side-by-side, I would appreciate your input.

As of right now I believe I would say that all Bear bow are equal but different in their own unique way but the '69 Takedown is a design that defines Mr. Bear and what was in his hand when it counted.

So if you can provide any information or experiences I would welcome your comments.

Rick out


----------



## 4t5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Condition dictates whether they can be shot, not age. New Bow...Kodiak Takedown


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

4t5 said:


> Condition dictates whether they can be shot, not age. New Bow...Kodiak Takedown


Exactly. I have a 56 Kodiak and a 59 Grizzly i still shoot. As for a new bow...takedown all the way


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

A super Grizzly has more laminations in the limb core than the standard Grizzly.
A super Kodiak has a riser more like the takedown, or a Tamerlane.

What would I pick? The Takedown.......because I don't have one yet!

They are all good bows. What kind of shooting do you like (mostly)? 

For a hunting bow I like the super Grizzly because of size , handling, and shootability. The Grizzly for 3D and backyard shooting .......not so much.
The heavier riser Takedown will be better for that kind of shooting.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

I have all the bows you listed. That being said the T/D is very hard to beat. I do also love the Kodiak and find myself shooting both most of the time. If I could only have one I would choose the T/D simply for the versatility it offers with different riser an limb combinations.


----------



## ablain (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the super grizzly and my dad has the super kodiak. The super grizzly has a narrower and more radiused grip and is a little lower of a wrist position than the super kodiak. thw kodiak has a flatter profile on the belly of the grip and the hand position is closer to the shelf. I am not sure what performance differences are between a grizzly and a super grizzly or a kodiak and a super kodiak since I have only shot the supers. Personally I find the super grizzly more comfortable than the super kodiak but that is a personal preference thing. I personally would go with a T/D if you like the grip just because of the ability to swap out limbs and if you ever have a limb issue you will have the ability to replace them.


----------



## Vella (Dec 3, 2015)

I've had a Super Kodiak and now own a Bear Takedown. Both are exceptional in my mind, but the takedown is something special. If you have the chance, get one!


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Take down. No question.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Myself, I'd got for the Take Down. My father in law has a Super Kodiak, and I like that too, but the Take Down gives you options if you decide to change limb weights, or get some after market limbs made for it.


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd get the 60" Take Down!!!

(Actually, I'd have South Cox build me another 60" Stalker Stickbows take down...)

A friend of mine had a Bear take down. It was a nice bow!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I think your Kodiak and Kodiak Hunter would be fine to use, put a new non-FF string on them and they probably have lots of years left.

That said, if you can get a new bow past your wife, go for it. You don't say how tall you are but in general I'd recommend a longer bow, something in the 62"-64" range. My vote would be for the Super Kodiak or the TD. Both are classics but the TD offers convenience and the ability to have multiple limbs, a nice option. While I find a nice one piece like the SK more aesthetically appealing, I usually shoot TDs better due to the higher mass in the riser.


----------



## Sirius081972 (May 20, 2016)

I love take down bow


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Only 1? The Bear Super Kodiak recurve. 

After owning and extensive testing of various recurves, including takedowns, the Bear Super Kodiak recurve is my all time favorite.

Different years of Bear Super Kodiak are made slightly different. Suggest testing a few Bear Super Kodiak to find out what year range is your favorite.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

The takedown in my opinion is the top pick.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Hand down the takedown. Since mid July of last year I have now clocked a bit over 14,000 arrows through my 2015 model. I particularly like (OK love) the grip on the TD. They are not all the same though so I would suggest you be selective.

If ordering a brand new riser you may find that not in stock. Companies like Big Jim usually order there next years models in August-Sept from Bear and have standing orders the fill their orders with. I learned this by asking questions about the Bear TD waiting period while I waited for mine Feb-June of last year. It was worth the wait though. When the A risers showed up at Big Jims last year in June, Big Jim called me up and walked me through a description of all three he had received from Bear and asked my preference. My request was a medium grip. I asked big Jim for a medium, grip one that he felt best fit his hand. Totally satisfied with the choice and experience. Over the years I have never had a quality problem with a Bear recurve bow and so with the TD. The 45# B riser with #1 limbs shoots better than my expectations.


----------

